# Dreamer is so Responsive! :p



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I love this little fella. Yesterday he got the first round of his Spring Shots (including the 5 way) so he was in a MUCH lower gear today. It figures as soon as i bring the camera out he gets lazy on me. I am going to make another video soon, when the sun comes out and he sheds more. He is a little scuzz-bucket, lol! Also, my husband took the video, and started it a few seconds late.. so he didnt catch me starting the gait/trot.

Anyways, I kind of wanted to showcase his responsiveness, and the level of attention he pays to me/his handler. A lot of people think that their horses are good leads because they stop when you pull them, and go when you ask them. I like my horses to read my body language and follow accordingly.

Keep an eye on the slack in the leadrope for the duration of the film. I couldnt do this at liberty, as i was recording in my front yard with no fences "just in case". He does this just as well at liberty (well, he does it better. He had a really off day today).

I don't really want negative comments/critique on this video, but im always up for a chit chat about Horsemanship =) Thats why i posted it! ^^

By the way, I never once used a whip (nor treats) while training him. A lot of people teach their horses to be responsive by having the lead in one hand, and the dressage whip in the other. Not me. I do it through patience, communication, and by asking for respect. My horse reacts to me like this because he enjoys being with me. Makes me puddle up thinking about it ;_; i love my little buddy!

I hope you all enjoy


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow that was really good!!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

aww that's so neat! What are some of your techniques that you used to get them to respond to you. I know I've TRIED with my horse and there are days I don't need any verbal cues for lunging or anything, and most days he is so stubborn and only responds to the lead and/or whip.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys!! =)

As far as getting responsiveness from them, I just do lots and lots and oodles upon oodles of ground work. It's not always "work" though.. a lot of Dreamers training came through bringing him in and out of turn out, and walking him around to graze. I will walk then stop, if they buldge through me (or in most cases, if they don't stop with me), i'll pull them back to where they need to be (example, if he walks two steps past me, i'll pull him back two steps). With this, and similar excersizes, they finally understand where they need to be in relation to the handler.. and the fun stuff follows.

Out of the 5 horses I have here with me, 3 of them are this responsive (Dreamer, Rain, and Joey). Joey and Rain take a much more subtle cue to pick up the trot (just a little pop in the shoulder) but Dreamer does the inner follow through the best. I'm still working on getting him to move off of me, which is a lot harder for him because he REALLY wants to be close to me. But, he needs to know that I want my 1 1/2 feet of space =) Right now he'll move away from me when i get about 2 inches away from him. Its a start, but not where i want him =)

I want to get a little video training diary going with Charity to show her progress. I keep kicking myself for not having any video of Dreamer. When i got him he was SO feral. Hated people, hid behind other horses, etc. I can't believe its the same horse!

Consistency, Patience, and Time... 3 things that can make a horse awesome!

I wanted to add, the clicking is my camera auto focusing. I was silent throughout the entire video. My husband said that someone might think it was me giving a cue.

Im really glad you two got a kick out of it =) I sometimes find a good Horsemanship video MUCH more interesting than an awesome Jumper, or cool Barrel Run, etc. Riding is awesome and LOTS of fun, but there is something so very rewarding about ground work. Who says ground work cant be fun or rewarding? 

**edited to add**

Oh! and by the way.. the aggressively loving head rubbing I gave him at the end of the video was my cue to my husband to stop the video, so i didn't have to speak, lol! After re-watching the video, I figured i'd mention that. I have my husband trained too i guess! LOL!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

That totally reminds me of showmanship. I will do a lot of showmanship "at liberty" so that in the ring the judge can notice how I don't even have to touch him to have him responding to my body. D is a fantastic horse and we have a great bond. We do a lot of bridless riding and I am hoping to do a bridless Hunter shows soon. I use to do natural horsemanship with my OTTB but recently sold her. I probably would do the same with D but he just doesn't need it back he is so laid back. Your horse looks great, you can tell he is responding to you out of respect and no fear of getting a smack if he doesn't.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Dartanion said:


> I will do a lot of showmanship "at liberty" so that in the ring the judge can notice how I don't even have to touch him to have him responding to my body.




You know, i'm sure that alone has won you so many classes. People think that in Showmanship its all horse, and the judge is looking at the horse. WRONG.  a good horse person can tell those subtle cues.. and let me tell you, its very impressive.




> Your horse looks great, you can tell he is responding to you out of respect and no fear of getting a smack if he doesn't.


Thank you!!! Actions speak louder than words. I can scream until im blue in the face what a respectful horse he is, and how i used respect to get that work out of him NOT whips or treats. We're very in sync, and im really glad you noticed that =)

Seriously, i can watch videos like this all day. I rarely find videos where a whip or treats werent involved with the training process. Horsemanship is a dying art i tell ya!

Thanks so much for the reply sweetie!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

how would you handle a horse that is being stubborn about not wanting to walk through the barn door outside and continues to back up. And also, how would you get them over the fear of a mud puddle


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Play reverse cycology. If you want the horse in the barn but the horse doesn't want to go in then pretend you don't want the horse in the barn.

To do this lead the horse as far as you can towards the barn, then turn around and back him up. Then lead him closer and before you even find the horse is thinking about backing up you back him up. Then before you even go in the barn turn him in a circle, back him up and go straight in. You should be saying in you're head that we're going to do this! Don't think about it just go in like you're leading you're horse anywhere.

As for puddles you'll have to practice going through them, you could play the same game. What I use to do with my horses is I'd find one that they couldn't just walk around and then jump to the other side and make them go through. When spring really hit and our far pasture flooded I'd bring them there and we'd go playing in the big puddles. They soon liked it and on a hot day would sometimes try to roll on us! but keeping their head up and looking forward really helps. Don't look at the puddle look past it.
Hope that help!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

free_sprtd said:


> how would you handle a horse that is being stubborn about not wanting to walk through the barn door outside and continues to back up. And also, how would you get them over the fear of a mud puddle


 
Turn them around and if they want to back -- they can back through the opening.

I do not worry about puddles. If my horse goes in the lake or a river but refuses a puddle - I don't worry. If you need to work on water - pick a cloudy day so the sky is not reflected so brightly on the surface of the water.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey thanks guys!! Ill try that.... Ya i don't know how he will do with water yet, guess I'll have to make aspecial trip to practice it.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Get that baby in Showmanship! :]


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

That is so cute!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i love ground work with my belgian X qh gelding if i lift my right leg he lifts his right leg, and i can kick my leg back and forth and he'll exactly mick it, i'll have to get a video =)


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Amanda, i know what you mean =) See the first time i take a half a step, Dreamer takes that same half step. Then i take a full step, and so does he, then i take a half step, then complete it, and he follows suit perfectly

Ground work is so rewarding! =)


----------

